# Copper Braid



## Finatic (Apr 2, 2011)

I would like to get one or two copper braid blanks for a Sierra style pen. Anyone know where to find them? Thanks.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 3, 2011)

try sending a PM to JTtheclockman


----------



## Finatic (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks.
R


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 3, 2011)

WoodTurningz.com has a new one that is really cool.
WB


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2011)

Wood Butcher said:


> WoodTurningz.com has a new one that is really cool.
> WB


 

Can you explain and give a link????


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 4, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Wood Butcher said:
> 
> 
> > WoodTurningz.com has a new one that is really cool.
> ...



Not me...I rather support private enterprise than corporate production when possible.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the web site http://www.woodturningz.com but I don't see the braided blank on it.  Their toll free is on it as well as contact info.  I suggest you call (888) 736-5487 or email them and ask about the braided metalic blank.  It was priced around $8.50 as I recall and I have seen the finished product and it is really cool.  It was featured on their weekly sale a week or two ago.  WoodTurningz has been a big supporter of our local chapter and they are super folks to deal with.
WB


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2011)

Wood Butcher said:


> Here is the web site http://www.woodturningz.com but I don't see the braided blank on it. Their toll free is on it as well as contact info. I suggest you call (888) 736-5487 or email them and ask about the braided metalic blank. It was priced around $8.50 as I recall and I have seen the finished product and it is really cool. It was featured on their weekly sale a week or two ago. WoodTurningz has been a big supporter of our local chapter and they are super folks to deal with.
> WB


 


I did not see it either that is why I was hoping you could supply a link. I am curious as to why you feel it was so cool. Maybe they are doing something different. Always interested in new things. Thanks. 

If anyone else has a link or photo I would sure like to see it. Thanks


----------



## kronewi (Apr 5, 2011)

They are found here: http://www.woodturningz.com/Mesa_Pen_Kits.aspx but they are more than just copper.

Here is the description:

This ArtistiBlank™ is a pre-cast, uniquely patterned pen blank which is designed to fit our Mesa Pen kit. It is also compatible with the Sierra, Monet, Gatsby and Wall Street II/III's. 

The Royal weave is the first style available in our ArtistiBlank™ line and is a beautiful weave of Gold, Silver, and brown metallic braid in a beautiful, patterned "royal weave". 

This acrylic blank is cast on a 27/64" tube which requires no barrel trimming, gluing, or layup! (pen kit not included) Just put the bushings in and turn & polish! This ArtistiBlank™ is a pre-cast, uniquely patterned pen blank which is designed to fit our Mesa Pen kit. It is also compatible with the Sierra, Monet, Gatsby and Wall Street II/III's. 

The Royal weave is the first style available in our ArtistiBlank™ line and is a beautiful weave of Gold, Silver, and brown metallic braid in a beautiful, patterned "royal weave". 

This acrylic blank is cast on a 27/64" tube which requires no barrel trimming, gluing, or layup! (pen kit not included) Just put the bushings in and turn & polish! 

-Kevin


----------



## kronewi (Apr 5, 2011)

JT, here is a picture from woodturnigz website.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 6, 2011)

This is my version and not sure if this is what the OP is looking for.


----------



## kronewi (Apr 6, 2011)

JT, that is a beautiful pen. What do you charge for your blanks? Do you have a web site to see the different blanks you make?


----------



## kronewi (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW, after I contacted Ryan at Woodturningz he created new pages making it easier to find these new blanks. Here is the address: http://www.woodturningz.com/ArtistiBlanks.aspx

He also has started a line called Genesis. They look interesting as well but they are not metal braid blanks.

-Kevin


----------



## Finatic (Apr 6, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> This is my version and not sure if this is what the OP is looking for.


 *That's what I'm looking for John. The Sierra and Cigar style.*
*R*


----------



## kronewi (Apr 6, 2011)

John, never heard from you. Do you sell these?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2011)

kronewi said:


> JT, that is a beautiful pen. What do you charge for your blanks? Do you have a web site to see the different blanks you make?


 
As of this time I have not completed my web site build. I basically do not sell my blanks but have on occassion help others out. I may start selling some when I get my web site up. Too much happening in my life right now though.  Thanks for the kind words. 



Finatic said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > This is my version and not sure if this is what the OP is looking for.
> ...


 

Finatic

I will get back to you. I just need abit of time. I may have one or two in the shop.


----------



## Finatic (Apr 7, 2011)

John, Thank you. No Hurry. What you have in front of you is much more important. Again, prayers to you and your mom.
Russ


----------



## kronewi (Apr 7, 2011)

If you do get to selling them I am definitely interested.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------

